# Jury Scam



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

My mom works for the Department of Defense so she gets a lot of these e-mails from the FBI when a scam or something similar occurs. This one seems to be resurfacing lately. Just passing it on as this seems like a scam that is easy to fall for:



> Jury Scam
> 
> This has been verified by the FBI (their link is also included below).
> Please pass this on to everyone in your email address book. It is
> ...


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lina, that's terrible. Thanks for the info! There's some sick people out there.
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is terrible and I could easily see people falling for it. I recently had a collection call for a "mandy brown" and they tried to do the same thing! They said in order for them to not call, I would need to verify my social security number....


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, that's the last thing I need this year. Thanks for the info, I probably would've given them all info out of fear to be deported or something, LOL.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks.

Just this week, I got a call on my Cell phone from a "collection agency" that claimed to be trying to collect funds from me ($70) on behalf of Columbia House. The claim is from 1998. I had to laugh out loud when she finished talking. And to think that peolpe do fall for that!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Carefulove said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Just this week, I got a call on my Cell phone from a "collection agency" that claimed to be trying to collect funds from me ($70) on behalf of Columbia House. The claim is from 1998. I had to laugh out loud when she finished talking. And to think that peolpe do fall for that!


I will have to share this with my daughter. She got a call last week from a so-called collection agency on behalf of "Chase" saying she owed $8000 from a so-called debt 12 years ago.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Lina.....I saw this on CBS News 2 days ago. It's terrible what some people will do, the reporter stated that most of the calls originate outside the US.


----------

